# foreground java moss...



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

what kind of material do you attach with java moss for foreground? i use SS wire net that you can buy at any art or hobby shop for my friend's tank. it seems to be ok. anything else???

Tim


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im sure that will work fine. I used fishing line because I had some handy.


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

I just let mine float, but it stays where I put it unless the crayfish gets bored. He's why mine isn't tied down. I would use cotton thread, but thats what I have around.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Foreground moss*

Tim
The best way for me to use moss as a foreground is coconut shells.
They can be placed anywhere and also be removed to trim.
I buy the coconuts from the supermarket at .50 cents each.
I use a table saw to cut it in half, also sometime I use a hammer and a flat screwdriver. I gut out the meat with a screwdriver and use it for Chicken, potato and onion curry over rice. hmmm
I use a plier to shape the edges and to pull off the bark. The next step is to drill holes all over the shell so you can use fishing line to thread the moss on and also make it easy to tie. The other reason I drill a lot of holes for water flow, so there will be no dead spots where the shell covers the substrate. Now I soak the shells to remove the tanner.
As a aquascaper I always keep extra shells around. Besides moss, I use it for riccia and java ferns. Sometime it's not easy to tie on plants to a driftwood depending on the odd shape. I just tie it on a shell then place it on the wood. Over time the roots will attach on and can be removed too.

Ken


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks for all replies... :lol: 

Ken,

that is a really good idea. i never think coconut shell before. i used to use coconut hut for my poison darf frogs, but not planted tank. :roll: thanks for sharing this great idea.

thanks,

Tim


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

I've been thinking about using a coconut shell half with Java Moss as both a foreground element, and also cap the bottom of it with red slate to give my Rams a place to breed.... Any thoughts?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Another benefit to cotton thread, is that the Co2 will dissolve the thread around the same time the roots of the java moss take hold on the driftwood.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I bet the coconut would work with riccia and a hairnet as well. I think I will try that.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Would pieces of slate work too/ That would make cleaning it easier...just lift out each portion of the foreground and rinse it off.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

I would not use cotton thread since later on the moss will detach due to not enough light. The more dense it gets from trimming overtime will only kill off the the first layer of moss that was first attach to. 
Light fishing line works the best for me in the long run.
I would only consider using cotton line for Anubias nana and ferns watch work well.

Yes, hairnet riccia coconut shells work well. The only problem is it will float when the riccia pearl. The bottom of the shell need to be anchor with lead tape or gravel in the hairnet.

Yes slate will work too, but coconut shells are easier to work with and easier to tie with pre-drill holes.

Ken


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great I think I will give that a shot this weekend


----------

